
Social distancing could have devastating effect on people with depression - daegloe
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/social-distancing-could-have-devastating-effect-people-depression-n1157871
======
anotheryou
How common is it for depressed people to self-isolate anyways? If that's super
common the additional impact should be lower.

